# Frozen Blasts At Lister..



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi ladies..

We have 3 frozen blasts remaining at Lister and are going for a final med fet in October, thawing all 3 to hopefully pick the best 2!     

Has anyone had a frozen blast transfer at Lister where they take the embies out the night before transfer?? As last time, they thawed them in the morning and I had transfer the same day in the afternoon. The first 2 out survived the thaw, both expanded since the thaw and both were grade 1. They weren't at the hatching stage - it didn't work. Our fresh blast was a hatching grade 1 and we got a short lived BFP. 

We would like to get them to hatching stage before transfer but our consultant said it's not normal practice at the Lister to take them out the night before transfer there. She said we could ask the lab to do this tho? Has anyone else asked the lab at Lister to do this with frozen blasts?? And what was the outcome?? Success stories with frozen blasts needed!!

Many thanks, Maria x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

No-one? There must be loads of ladies on here having frozen blast transfer at Lister surely??


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Maria,

I am waiting for AF any day now then I am doing natural FET with blasts at the Lister so I will let you know how I get on!  Can't help on assisted hatching as I have not asked about this.

Wishing you lots of luck for your FET   

Didsy x


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi MJP

I am waiting for my natural FET on monday.  I have 4 expanded day 6 blastocysts.  Whay day is your Blastocysts?  I am not with Lister but thought this might help

My Dr Said when day 6 they dont thaw it over night.  If it was day 5 they will.  The reason is day 6 is the maximum number of days in a culture. 
How old is your blasto?

Pancha


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Maria

Had ist ivf blast transfer at Lister in July. {neg}  Waiting for period to start FET[3 blasts on ice]
Cant realy awnser your question. Still a bit confused about what happens at freezing stage [just another question i forgot to ask at follow up consultation]

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck 

Lyndalou


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi Maria & Lyndalou

I am very happy to say i got BFP and now 6 weeks preggy.  Lyndalou if your blast hatched its definetely a good sign.  

Love 
Pancha


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Maria - Just to update I have now had FET at the Lister and had 2 grade 1 blasts taken out at 10am and had them transferred at 2.30pm the same day (they survived the thaw and remained grade 1) and I just got my official BFP today!

Didsy x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Congrats Pancha and Didsy!!      Wooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo!! 

You've both given me lots of hope for October  

All the very best for the next 8 months girls!  

Keep me updated, Maria x


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Pancha

BIG congrats on your BFP[so happy for you] 
When they did my initial transfer the doctor said one blast was hatching already but we still got a neg from them. Does make me wonder what went wrong. Hopefully FET will be better.

Fab news on your BFP Didsy 

Hi Maria

Do you mind me asking you why your having MED fET rather than naural. Still not sure which way to go yet. x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

lyndalou said:


> Hi Pancha
> 
> BIG congrats on your BFP[so happy for you]
> When they did my initial transfer the doctor said one blast was hatching already but we still got a neg from them. Does make me wonder what went wrong. Hopefully FET will be better.
> ...


Hi Lyndalou

I have to have a medicated fet as my cycles are anything from 40-60 days long, because of polycystic ovaries! 

Sorry to hear of your BFN  Here's hoping we both have success this time!    Are you thawing all 3 of your frosties? Or just 1/2? We've decided to thaw all our remaining 3 and have best 2 transfered as I don't see much point in having one left over, if it doesn't work again then we'd rather have a fresh attempt than a frozen one with just one frostie.

Maria x


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Maria

Dr Thum recommended only thawing two. If it doesnt work i think we will go for fresh ivf after and leave lone frostie for later. Maybe it can be thawed later with another one from next cycle if thats poss[not sure still quite new to all this]

But hopefully we both will not have to go that far  x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I have 2 blasto on Ice and called them last week.

I am hoping to go in in October-once i start my period, so that I can go on the pill.

I am not sure how it works & am just picking up info, along the way.


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya Quiet Storm..

I'm also waiting for af so I can start the pill, gonna take it for 3/4 weeks and then start treatment beginning of October. This will be my 2nd and final attempt at fet, I found it alot easier and alot less stressful than a full cycle. My last protocol went like this :

Started down regging with Syranel on day of last pill.
Then had a scan on day 3 of withdrawel bleed and started Progynova tabs to build womb lining.
2nd scan 10-12 days later to check womb lining thickness. Started Cyclogest. Stopped Syranel.
Transfer 7 days later as they were blastocysts.
Test 9 days after transfer. Sadly was a BFN last time. 

So only 3 visits to Lister compared to about 8 on my fresh cycle! You're protocol maybe the same or slightly different.

Looks like we maybe cycle buddies   Good luck hun! Maria x

P.S  I've bumped your bubbles up to 77 for extra luck!


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeh-- we can be cycle buddies--I wish u the best this time. I also can't wait to to start, but min the meantime, i am trying to loose weight.

I just want to confirm that we can still have 2 put back, instead of 1.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Quiet Storm  I have 3 Blasts on ice at Lister.  Im going to have two put back in. Have to sign an extra
                    form but they left decision to me. Maybe diff for you because your younger.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I wouldn't try intentionally to get them to start to hatch before transfer.

A hatching blast shows it has the potential to do so, yes... but they're also very fragile and sticky!

The blasts you have either will or won't make it... it's not like you have a difficult decision deciding between lots and lots. The sooner they're back in you, the better for them, honestly.

My understanding of day 3 vs day 5 is that a blast has already taken a big leap forward, it is expressing its own genetics and starting to power forward under its own steam, rather than relying on the egg's energy. A hatching blast doesn't have any improved potential, in terms of embryology. You're just seeing the evidence that it's a good blast.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

lyndalou said:


> Do you mind me asking you why your having MED fET rather than naural. Still not sure which way to go yet. x


The success rates are much higher and timing can be better controlled.


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

drownedgirl said:


> lyndalou said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mind me asking you why your having MED fET rather than naural. Still not sure which way to go yet. x
> ...


Oh.. I didn't think there was any difference in success rates between natural fet's compared to medicated fet's? If anything I'd have thought natural fet's may have a slightly higher success rate than medicated as no drugs are used?

But then again I've learned from the stories on this site that there is just no way of knowing who it's going to work for or not.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I was told the success rates were about the same as well.  I had a natural cycle as I have a fairly regular cycle (maybe each clinic differs a bit in this and I think some prefer to be able to time when ET is) but as I have PCO they gave me clomid at the beginning to make sure I ovulated... not that it worked for me


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

what classes as a medicated FET?

Dawn


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

A medicated fet is where "like me" they can't determine when ovulation is going to occur, so drugs are used to control the cycle. Embies are placed back in the uterus at the correct time to implant.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

HI EVERYONE 

Had scan on Friday. All looking good. Doing wee sticks all weekend [ no surge yet ]. Hopefully transfer on the 10th. x


----------

